# Converting Dell poweredge t110 to regular OS pc



## E.kelly1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

my question is once i get an operating system will it magically go back to a basic desktop pc or a workplace (those two seem like the same) help if im wrong a bit or just completely out of it


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Most hardware platforms have the ability to run either workstation or server operating systems, however, getting drivers for desktop OS's could potentially be an issue. A quick look on their site shows that there's no consumer desktop drivers available, only server. That being said, it's possible to add-in cards for NIC, VIDEO, and AUDIO that would have drivers. Sounds like it could be cheaper to just get an inexpensive desktop and be done with it.


----------



## E.kelly1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

so if i was to get windows vista 64 bit would it work? at least to a workstation?


----------



## E.kelly1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

i talked to a dell person and seems like i have to get drivers that support which ever OS i get, which will be a bunch of money; unless thats wrong


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

As I said previously, that is the case. Can't speak for the amount of money since the drivers are normally provided by the mfg of the hardware. My guess is since the computer was designed as a server, they didn't create desktop operating system drivers for it. ANY operating system you load will need to have proper drivers for it to function as it should.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dell drivers are free . . You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I think the issue is that he wants to load a desktop OS on to his server and the Dell site doesn't provide desktop OS drivers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd guess the SBS 2003 drivers would work . . but that is just a guess. otherwise:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

A friend in need is a friend indeed!


----------

